# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  AOC покажет новый изогнутый монитор AGON на IEM Катовице 2018

## Labs

*Минск, 20 февраля 2018 г. — В этом году на Intel Extreme Masters в Катовице, компания AOC, специализирующаяся на производстве дисплеев, продемонстрирует самый конкурентоспособный игровой монитор из когда-либо представленных на киберспортивных соревнованиях. На мероприятии, которое по прогнозам, посетит более 100 000 человек, AOC сотрудничает с игроками и демонстрирует самым горячим поклонникам киберспорта в Европе специальную серию своей изогнутой модели монитора AG352UCG6.*

В рамках 11-ого сезона *24-25 февраля* Катовице соберет фанатов видеоигр на IEM Expo, а *2-6 марта* состоится турнир Intel Extreme, где 16 лучших в мире профессиональных команд по CS:GO будут соревноваться за львиную долю огромного призового фонда в 500 000 долларов США. Среди них — французская команда G2 Esports, спонсором которой выступает AOC. Участники G2 Esports отправятся на турнир после нескольких недель интенсивной подготовки в буткемпе на супербыстрых AOC AG251FZ с частотой обновления 240 Гц и задержкой ввода 1мс.
В промежутках между матчами зрители будут иметь возможность посетить стенд партнера AOC Alsen (место B2), где со 2 по 6 марта киберспортсмены из G2 будут доступны для короткого разговора и во время автограф-сессии. Кроме того, AOC и Alsen, как и партнеры AOC —  Komputronik и Corsair (место A7) — организуют множество конкурсов, в том числе разыграют среди посетителей игровые мониторы AOC.

*Превосходство в игре*
В течение двух уикэндов, наполненных сражениями на киберспортивной арене, у посетителей будет уникальная возможность стать свидетелями дебюта нового изогнутого *AG3562UCG6 Black Edition* и его впечатляющей 35-дюймовой панели на стенде Alsen (B2). Специальная серия мониторов полностью выполнена в черном цвете, имеет частоту обновления 120 Гц и разрешение UWQHD (3440x1440 пикселей) для максимального погружения в игру. Благодаря поддержке G-Sync работа монитора AG3562UCG6 Black Edition идеально синхронизирована с графическими процессорами NVIDIA, что гарантирует устранение задержки ввода и дрожания изображения. Другие полезные функции новейшей модели из серии AGON, такие как технология AOC Flicker-free, складной держатель для наушников и режим AOC Shadow Control, дополняют набор характеристик дисплея AG352UCG6, ориентированного на киберспорт, и делают его одним из самых привлекательных вариантов.

Планируемая дата поступления в продажу — май 2018 года.*​*

----------

